# Random Stuff From the Real World



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

So today at work, this chick looks at me and says, "Are we North America, or South America?" I giggle thinking she's joking. Then, I realize she has the FedEx tracking site pulled up, and really doesn't know. So I told her & showed her. We laughed and I was like, "It's ok, I'm not any good at GEOMETRY either." 

That was a whole lot of stupid all in one place.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

LMAO! That's a good story. And good on you for showing her without making her feel worse. Geometry! 

My husband is nice like that. We had our new stove for four months before I found out I didn't know how to turn the oven on. He showed me like I was a kindergartner, all patient. If the roles were reversed I would have rode him terrible. Bigger people.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That reminds me of when I was training a new employee last year. He was about 25 or so, so not a kid. I was showing him how to enter new stock into the system and part of that is:

a)wholesale price (price I pay for stuff) 
b)retail price (price I charge)

He asks me why the two amounts are different. I looked at him for a while trying to work out if he was joking or not. I realise he's not. So I patiently give him a basic rundown on how business works. He goes quiet for a while as he thinks this over and then asks "So...do all stores do this?" Wow.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Gimbler said:


> LMAO! That's a good story. And good on you for showing her without making her feel worse. Geometry!
> 
> My husband is nice like that. We had our new stove for four months before I found out I didn't know how to turn the oven on. He showed me like I was a kindergartner, all patient. If the roles were reversed I would have rode him terrible. Bigger people.


I wasn't being nice. That was a real flub. :hammer:


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> I wasn't being nice. That was a real flub. :hammer:


OMG! Now I AM laughing my butt off!:rofl::clap::roll::rofl:

At least you know it's not really geometry...


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

My first real job at a fish market.. I was 17 and my boss asks me to vacuum the office. Well I'd only every vacuumed my house and our on/off button was on the handle. So of course he's standing there staring at me while I'm looking everywhere for how to turn it on. Finally he goes "Haven't you ever vacuumed before?!" turns it on a switch with his foot, and leaves laughing hysterically. I can hear him yelling out to the other retail girl, "Hey Mariam! Renee doesn't even know how to turn on the vacuum!"

Haha he was never very nice...


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a girl convinced that Alaska was an island for the longest time  lol


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

hackyzac said:


> I had a girl convinced that Alaska was an island for the longest time  lol


I worked with a girl who was planning to drive to Puerto Rico for vacation.


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

smokey_joe said:


> So today at work, this chick looks at me and says, "Are we North America, or South America?" I giggle thinking she's joking. Then, I realize she has the FedEx tracking site pulled up, and really doesn't know. So I told her & showed her. We laughed and I was like, "It's ok, I'm not any good at GEOMETRY either."
> 
> That was a whole lot of stupid all in one place.


lol this girl in my spanish class did the same and she was dead serious like veryone laughed thnking she was kidding and she cried


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This crap is hilarious. I caught what I had said right after I said it, but it was so funny.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: HAHA!
You don't even want ot know some of the stupid stuff I've been dealing with lately.It's stuff that you hear and are just like REALLY?????!!!!!
I think the IQ level has dropped in the past 10 years


----------

